# A few fishing questions about the OBX



## Fishingagain77 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have stayed in the OBX a few times and love the surf fishing. I am in the process of planning a trip in mid September but I am not sure which area to go to. I have stayed in nagshead and Hatteras village in the past. 
In September is the surf fishing much different in Hatteras as opposed to nags head beaches? Is the surf fishing much better at the point or Hatteras than up north? I like to fish for whatever, blues, Spanish mackerel, whiting, flounder, etc. 
Also I have never fished the point but is it usually shoulder to shoulder with fisherman in the fall? I am also open to Okracoke.
Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not a OBX expert, but there are many on this forum who live and work on the OBX. If they are not answering, it might be because they are fishing for some big spring drum, hopefully they will chime in. You do not have to be in the ''conga line'' at the point to catch fish. The water temp. can be different at the point area which may hold more bait thus more fish, if you have never been there, you should fish it at least once, it's interesting. I myself like the fall fishing the best. Let us know how you do, good luck!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Before the beach driving ban I made four trips a year to Nags Head/Hatteras area. I fished the last two weeks of September for a number of years, always staying in South Nags Head. Big drum can be running anywhere from the beach at Carova down to Oregon Inlet, which is my favorite place to fish, north side if the beach is open to ORVs and south side from the jetty. Always checked with TWs tackle shops in Nags Head and Kitty Hawk for info, bait, and lures. In addition to drum we always caught spanish, specks, flounder, blues, and sound-side stripers. Also some good fishing at Little Bridge on the causeway and the public pier under the big bridge as well as the piers in the area. Except for the big drum I preferred down south at the point, Hatteras Inlet, behind the motels, or the hook..........but the wife wanted to be near the shops and restaurants of Nags Head. But if I could pick a time, I'd fish from October 15th to November 15th.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

We have been fishing OBX the first or second week of October for several years and it's become our favorite time of year to be there. If you stay in Nags Head or South Nags Head you are close to being in the middle of the beaches of Kitty Hawk and Oregon Inlet. We've had excellent luck fishing Little Bridge and the piers occasionally needing to go further south to find fish. In my opinion the fall fishing there is better than the spring.


----------



## Fishingagain77 (Apr 11, 2016)

I appreciate the info. Seems I caught more of a variety in the surf on hatteras island than I did up north. The thing that concerns me in the fall are hurricanes. A guy I know went last year and didn't get much fishing done at all because there was a hurricane off shore if I remember correctly.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I cannot compare and contrast Nags Head and Hatteras, because I have not fished North of Oregon Inlet for decades,
But we go down to Hatteras every Spring and Fall, late April & mid September, and we love it.
Spring can be hit and miss if you miss the Spring drum run, but you will usually always end up with some small blues, whiting and puffers. 
And I keep hoping for some of those early Pomps, but never get any.
The Fall is great down in Hatteras. 
I confine myself mostly to 55 and 49, but will always go up to the Point several times while there. 
It can get crowded right at the Point proper, but you can usually find a spot to pull in either before you get to the Point, or around to the south, towards South Beach, depending on how far it is open.
But since I am there for the Pompano in the Fall, fishing directly on the Point really is not my gig, so it is not an issue.
In the Fall you pretty much have a shot at everything, so bring your long rods, and your small stuff for in close.
And yes, you do have the threat of Hurricanes in the Fall, but that is just the deal... Buy the trip insurance. At least you can get some of your money back if you get chased off that 1/4 mile wide spit of sand 26 miles out into the Atlantic.
And we used to always take a day to go over to Ocracoke, but now that the trip is so long because of the channels they have to use, It is hard to justify sitting in line for an hour and sitting on the ferry for an hour + - each way - to fish. Taking 4+ hours out of a day of fishing is a big chunk to me.
Good Luck.
Welcome to the boards,
TjB


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm often wrong, but I figure the area North of Oregon Inlet is for tourists who want to do touristy things, South of Oregon Inlet is for tourists who want to fish...........


----------



## Fishingagain77 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. Is it usually pretty busy on the beaches on hatteras island in mid to late September with fisherman?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I fish all the beaches from currituck to hatteras village. That time of year fish will be bitting everywhere. The best thing about the Avon, Buxton, Frisco area is you are only a few miles away from good water when Mother Nature is dealing you a rough sea. If it is blowing 25 North East you can go south of ramp 44 to be out of the hard winds. Hard SW winds north of ramp 44.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzebck brought up the best point yet.. Yes,you can catch big drum,spot,seamullet,bluefish,spanish,and other species as well,maybe even pompano,flounder,or trout.. BUT,you can catch in NH as well as Hatteras,but the winds can be your friend on Hatteras cause you have the option of having a hard wind from either direction that you can counter by moving north or south a few miles.. Actually it is n or w,but I ain't splitting hairs here...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nags Head isn't bad, I often stay there in S nags head (more for the wife and kids to do) and I have several piers, surf at pea island, little bridge, wading Oregon inlet or bodie island slough, mans harbor bridge, bonner bRidge catwalk all within a short distance...no matter what the wind is I am a short drive away from fish able water. More restaurants, etc. I love fishing the surf at pea island


----------

